# Burstner Nexxo t66o tv size.



## 128509 (Oct 5, 2009)

hi, my name is steve from york, and just wondered if someone could tell me if a 19" avtex tv will fit in the tv cupboard. thankyou.its a burstner nexxo t660.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

http://www.snellyvision.co.uk/store...40v-lcd-hd-tv-dvd-with-freeview/prod_124.html

I've posted this in case you don't get a reply with the exact combination. The dimensions of the Avtex are on the above page and you will have to measure to see if it will fit.


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Sorry steve only just seen this.

Unfortunately no but the 15 inch one does...just.

Cheers
Chris


----------

